# jet boat related boat names???



## semojetman (Jan 14, 2012)

Awhile back I read a bunch of funny boat names that were really good. But now I cant find them.

Anyone remember where they were?

If not, lets start over, cause I need to name mine and I just want to hear some good ones.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 14, 2012)

Due to the way I found mine when I bought it, "Left For Dead" LOL


----------



## semojetman (Jan 15, 2012)

I like aquaholic but its kindve overused.

Ive searched it on google but it just came up with off shoar type boat names.
I want something funny and witty that refers to something with aluminum, jet, skinny water, anti-props, etc.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 15, 2012)

Heres one "Reel Hooked"


----------



## Brine (Jan 15, 2012)

Jet Streams
Fighter Jet
Prop Less 
Suck Water


----------



## Darkside (Jan 15, 2012)

I saw this one and thought it was a winner; "Shoal Survivor"

"The Rock Skipper" is a cleaver name too. 

I was working on a name for a boat a few years ago and almost went with; "Shallow Minded"


----------



## Brian J (Jan 16, 2012)

Suck my wake!!

That was the name of the jet boat that Dan Akroyd bought in the movie "The Great Outdoors".


----------



## fender66 (Feb 7, 2012)

I named mine "Tin Jet" and even drew some artwork for it that I made into shirts for myself, my daughter and a friend. (and use it for my avatar too)


----------



## mercury jet (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine is SWAMP DONKEY


----------



## Ranchero50 (Feb 8, 2012)

Some of my ideas so far...

Redneck Jet
River Rocket
What Water?
What Motor?
Don't Follow
Stump Jumper
Rock Hopper
Home Built
Rapid Runner


----------



## lilpropane (Feb 10, 2012)

semojetman said:


> Awhile back I read a bunch of funny boat names that were really good. But now I cant find them.
> 
> Anyone remember where they were?
> 
> If not, lets start over, cause I need to name mine and I just want to hear some good ones.


mine is moving violation


----------



## River Rider (Feb 10, 2012)

When I was looking for names I had to decide between Sclerosis of the River and Master Blaster. My Boat wasn't big enough for the first, and I like Thunderdome. Who runs Barter Town? Masterblaster!!


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Feb 24, 2012)

I haven't named mine yet (just bought it about a month ago)...but I have a few in mind:

Wet Dream (personal favorite :mrgreen: )
Think Skinny
Pocket Change
Suck N Blow
Prop Less (as someone said before)
Flat Side Down
WOT


----------



## heavyduty (Mar 2, 2012)

Named my new RiverPro LoPro....... Git Lo
HD


----------

